# Alienware Desktop oder NBB Raubtier...



## Partybond (1. April 2014)

Hallo,

für welchen sollte ich mich entscheiden?:

Alienware Aurora
Intel® Core™ i7-4820K Prozessor (vier Kerne, 10 MB Cache, übertaktet, bis zu 4,2 GHz mit Turbo Boost)
3GB GDDR5 NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 780
8.192 MB (4 x 2 GB), 1.600 MHz DDR3-Quad-Channel-Speicher
Solid-State-Festplatte (SSD) mit 256 GB


NBB Raubtier // NBB Raubtier NBB00474 Gaming-PC [i7-4770K / 16GB / 120GB SSD / 2TB HDD / 2x GTX 780 / Win7] bei notebooksbilliger.de
Intel® Core™ i7 4770K 	4x 3,50 GHz 
2x GTX 780
16 GB RAM
120 GB SSD, 2TB HDD

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...
Besten dank..
Viele Grüße


----------



## the.hai (1. April 2014)

beide überteuert, lieber mal das heir ausfüllen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html


----------



## Useful (1. April 2014)

Sind beide schlecht, besonders der Alienware, füll das aus und wir stellen dir was anständiges zusammen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. April 2014)

Bitte eben mal ausfüllen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html


----------



## Kai17 (1. April 2014)

Lass dir einen von unseren "Pc-Spezialisten" zusammenstellen.  
Erstens ist es am ende günstiger,  und zweitens weist du was verbaut wurde


----------



## tsd560ti (1. April 2014)

Noname-Crap vom Feinsten. Für 2000€ lieber:
I7 4770K
Gigabyte Ga Z87X D3H
16Gb Crucial Ballistix Sport
Alpenföhn K2
2× Powercolor R9 290 PCS +
BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P10 850Watt
Corsair Obsidian 650D
480Gb Crucial M500
Seagate Barracuda 14.7200 1-3Tb
Laufwerk nach Wahl
Windows aus der Bucht

Diese Konfiguration ist leiser, stärker und übertaktbar,  hat eine größere und schnellere SSD und noch Sparpotenzial.


----------



## Partybond (1. April 2014)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten....

Alienware: 3 Jahre Service vor Ort...Ich denke das ist schon viel wert ?


----------



## Partybond (1. April 2014)

1.) ~ 2000

2.) /

3.) /

4.)  Tutti Kompletti vom Händler

5.) Samsung SyncMaster 1920x1080

6.) BF3, COD und wenn gearbeitet wird... Office, Fireworks

7.) nein

8.) gute und schneller Service bei Problemen mit dem PC  || soll mindestens 3 Jahre halten


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. April 2014)

3 Jahre vor Ort Service sind nett, aber den lassen die sich seehr gut bezahlen

Mein Vorschlag wäre folgendes:

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Crucial M500 480GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT480M500SSD1)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
1 x Prolimatech Basic 65
1 x Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 schwarz mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (NXDS1BW)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200)

Sind ca 1200€. Wenn du bei Hardwareversand bestellst, schrauben die dir die Kiste für 30 Taler zusammen


----------



## Partybond (1. April 2014)

ja da hast du Recht @ der pc-nutzer; aber ich habe einfach keine Lust das Teil komplett einzusenden und Wochen zu warten..


----------



## the.hai (1. April 2014)

Partybond schrieb:


> ja da hast du Recht @ der pc-nutzer; aber ich habe einfach keine Lust das Teil komplett einzusenden und Wochen zu warten..


 
bei über 700€ gespart, kannst du die teile zur not nochmal neu kaufen^^

p.s. bei hardwareversand kannste die komponenten auch einzeln einschicken.


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (1. April 2014)

Partybond schrieb:


> ja da hast du Recht @ der pc-nutzer; aber ich habe einfach keine Lust das Teil komplett einzusenden und Wochen zu warten..



Ich meine mal gesehen zu haben das man bei Hardwareversand/Mindfactory auch noch so eine Garantie mit in die Konfig packen, oder entfernen kann/muss. Werde gleich selber mal nachschauen


----------



## Verminaard (1. April 2014)

Du sendest ja nichts ein.
Bestellst dort und nutzt den Zusammenbauservice.
Leider sind bei dem Service keine vernueftigen Luftkuehler moeglich, da diese fuer den Transport zu schwer sind.

Eine ganz andere Alternative waere hier eine komplette Beratung zu erfahren und bei den PCGH Bastlern fragen ob jemand aus deiner Umgebung sich die Zeit nehmen mag und dir beim Zusammenschrauben und Systemaufsetzten helfen mag.

Vorteil: du sparst ne menge Geld, lernst eventuell wen netten Hardwarebegeisterten kennen der dir ueber das Uebliche Zusammenbauen vielleicht noch individuelle Fragen deinerseits beantworten kann. Evtl gibts noch einen Overclockguide usw usw.

Waer halt ein Paket auf exakt deine Beduerfnisse abgestimmt.


----------



## Driftking007 (1. April 2014)

Wenn die bei nem Vor-Ort-Service den fehler auf die schnelle auch nicht finden haste auch nichts von 

Hier sparste Geld, lässt das Ding zusammenbauen (ist eigendlich wie Lego, meine Freundin hats auch geschafft) und normalerweise geht da nichts kaputt.

Wenn doch was sein sollte, gehste mit dem PC zu Atelco, oder einen anderen kleinen PC-Laden (nicht Mediamarkt und co.) und zeigst denen den Fehler (sofern hardwarefehler) und die reparieren das.
Aber immer vorher hier fragen wenn was nicht läuft


----------



## Icedaft (1. April 2014)

1.Ist SLI/Crossfire bei Full-HD vollkommen unnötig.
2. sind die vorgenannten Zusammenstellungen billiger und besser
3. kannst Du Dir den individuell zusammengestellten PC auch bei Hardwareversand, Mindfactory oder Alternate mit Garantie kaufen.


----------



## Niebher (1. April 2014)

Also wenn du kein kompletter Pechvogel bist sollte das schon nicht eintretten wahrscheinlich erhöst du deine Ausfallsicherheit eher dadurch das du einen von unseren spezis zusammengeabuten pc,s nimmst.
Am ende wirst du dich nur über das unnötig ausgegeben Geld ärgern. 
Wenn es unbedingt sein muss kannst du ja pickup service bei Hardwareversand dazubestellen was anderes wird der Vor Ort service bei Alienware auch nicht sein, denn bei nem Hardware defekt werden die dir den Pc auch nicht Heilezaubern können.


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (1. April 2014)

Wie gesagt habe ich gerade mal nachgeschaut und es schimpft sich Pickup-Service 

hardwareversand.de - Komponentenauswahl

Zusammenbau 30 Euro, System installieren und testen nochmal 40 Euro.


----------



## Partybond (1. April 2014)

Ok ihr habt mich überzeugt...;
Warum eigentlich kein intel extreme?


----------



## Ramarus (1. April 2014)

PL4NBT3CH schrieb:


> Wie gesagt habe ich gerade mal nachgeschaut und es schimpft sich Pickup-Service  hardwareversand.de - Komponentenauswahl  Zusammenbau 30 Euro, System installieren und testen nochmal 40 Euro.


Das heißt ja, dass die zu dir kommen, mitnehmen, reparieren und wieder zurückliefern ?


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (1. April 2014)

Partybond schrieb:


> Ok ihr habt mich überzeugt...;
> Warum eigentlich kein intel extreme?



Weil es völlig übertrieben ist wenn man fast nur zockt.


----------



## xNathanelx (1. April 2014)

Weil es dir keine Vorteile bringt . Also wirklich 0

Beim Zocken (Bzw. du bemerkst sie vll. , wenn du mit der Lupe auf Statistien guckst. Aber nicht Ingame  )


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. April 2014)

Partybond schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich kein intel extreme?



Teuer, LGA 2011 ist veraltet und die Spiele, die aus 6 Kernen einen Vorteil ziehen kann man an einer Hand abzählen


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (1. April 2014)

Von daher ...



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> 3 Jahre vor Ort Service sind nett, aber den lassen die sich seehr gut bezahlen
> 
> Mein Vorschlag wäre folgendes:
> 
> ...




Wenn Du unbedingt mehr Geld ausgeben willst kann man hier und da noch etwas anpassen, aber die Konfig ist so schon klasse


----------



## xNathanelx (1. April 2014)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> 3 Jahre vor Ort Service sind nett, aber den lassen die sich seehr gut bezahlen
> 
> Mein Vorschlag wäre folgendes:
> 
> ...



Wenn du unbedingt mehr ausgeben willst kannst du:
Motherboard: Gigabyte Ga Z87X D3H
CPU: I7-4770k
GPU: 780ti
Ram: 16 Gb

Wird dir aber nicht spürbar mehr Leistung bringen beim zocken, aktueller Titel


----------



## the.hai (1. April 2014)

xNathanelx schrieb:


> Wenn du unbedingt mehr ausgeben willst kannst du:
> Motherboard: Gigabyte Ga Z87X D3H
> CPU: I7-4770k
> GPU: 780ti
> ...



bei der einleitung gehe ich nicht von irgendwelchen kenntnissen und interesse am übertakten aus 

deshalt lieber bei xeon und h87 bleiben. mit der gtx780ti gebe ich dir allerdings recht.


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (1. April 2014)

xNathanelx schrieb:


> Wenn du unbedingt mehr ausgeben willst kannst du:
> Motherboard: Gigabyte Ga Z87X D3H
> CPU: I7-4770k
> GPU: 780ti
> ...



Die GTX 780 ti ist den Mehrpreis genauso wenig wert wie die GHZ-Edition. Da er sich nicht so auskennt würde ich auch bei dem Xeon bleiben. Das spart ne Menge Geld und relativ zukunftssicher sollte es auch sein. Vielleicht noch eine zweite SSD mit der Kapazität, falls es überhaupt gebraucht wird. Je nachdem ob man einfacheres Downsampling nutzen will, oder andere Nvidia-Features nutzen möchte, würde ich nur die R9 290 gegen eine normale oder OC GTX 780 (Inno/MSI, Gigabyte, ...) tauschen.


----------



## Partybond (1. April 2014)

ich habe jetzt den i7 reingepackt , Grafikkarte werde ich glaube eine gtx780 bzw. ti nehmen..

Ich brauche noch einen Monitor , 24". Am liebsten Samsung. -> oder doch gleich nen 27" ?


----------



## xNathanelx (1. April 2014)

PL4NBT3CH schrieb:


> Die GTX 780 ti ist den Mehrpreis genauso wenig wert wie die GHZ-Edition. Da er sich nicht so auskennt würde ich auch bei dem Xeon bleiben. Das spart ne Menge Geld und relativ zukunftssicher sollte es auch sein. Vielleicht noch eine zweite SSD mit der Kapazität, falls es überhaupt gebraucht wird. Je nachdem ob man einfacheres Downsampling nutzen will, oder andere Nvidia-Features nutzen möchte, würde ich nur die R9 290 gegen eine normale oder OC GTX 780 (Inno/MSI, Gigabyte, ...) tauschen.



Bezüglich des Prozessors gebe ich dir 100% recht. Allerdings würde ich eher auf eine r9 290x Tri-X zurückgreifen als auf eine 780


----------



## the.hai (1. April 2014)

Partybond schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt den i7 reingepackt , Grafikkarte werde ich glaube eine gtx780 bzw. ti nehmen..
> 
> Ich brauche noch einen Monitor , 24". Am liebsten Samsung. -> oder doch gleich nen 27" ?


 
warum der i7?

möchtest du übertakten?


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (1. April 2014)

xNathanelx schrieb:


> Bezüglich des Prozessors gebe ich dir 100% recht. Allerdings würde ich eher auf eine r9 290x Tri-X zurückgreifen als auf eine 780



Wenn man auf leichteres Downsampling, PhysX, Shadowplay, Experience, ... verzichten kann/will und die gleiche Leistung für weniger Geld haben möchte gebe ich dir 100% recht  So war das oben eigentlich auch schon gemeint


----------



## xNathanelx (1. April 2014)

1.) Der I7 bringt dir nicht außer weniger Geld, da du keine Kentnisse hast bzgl. OC.
2.) Der einzige Grund eine GTX 780 zu nehmen ist Nvidea einen Gefallen zu tun da sie auf der Karte sitzen bleiben 
3.) Welcher Preis schwebt dir für den Monitor vor?


----------



## Partybond (1. April 2014)

hm..also der PC sollte mindestens 3 Jahre halten  Evtl. muss man ja später die CPU übertakten um noch aktuelle Spiele zu zocken?

Monitor-> bis maximal 280


----------



## the.hai (1. April 2014)

Partybond schrieb:


> hm..also der PC sollte mindestens 3 Jahre halten  Evtl. muss man ja später die CPU übertakten um noch aktuelle Spiele zu zocken?
> 
> Monitor-> bis maximal 280


 
cpu wird noch lange reichn, sogut wie jedes spiel wird momentan durch die grafikkarte limitiert. der xeon hat gut dampf es ist im prinzip ein i7 4770 

und in 3 jahren wechselt man dann wieder.

zum vergleich, wer jetzt einen drei jahre alten i7 2600 hat, der wird immernoch von der grafikkarte limitiert, seitdem sind die cpus auch nur 20% leistungsfähiger geworden.


----------



## xNathanelx (1. April 2014)

In 3 Jahren wird dich der Xeon immer noch am meisten in deinem System unterstützen 
Vorher musst du Grafiksettings runtersetzen, weil diese vorher "schlapp macht"!


----------



## xNathanelx (2. April 2014)

Monitor: 24"
https://geizhals.at/dell-ultrasharp-u2412m-schwarz-860-10161-860-10150-a665211.html
https://geizhals.at/eu/benq-xl2411t-9h-l9slb-qbe-9h-l9slb-dbe-a859887.html
Oder nen Koreaner (siehe im Monitor-Forumbereich)

Der Benq hat ne geringer reaktionszeit und 144hz
Der Dell ein IPS-Panel


----------



## xNathanelx (2. April 2014)

Hier sowas kannst du dir holen. Wenn du schon mehr ausgeben willst, habe ich dir noch ne Soundkarte und Kopfhörer reingepackt 
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220ce0b861baaac9e3dc4059dbbb77bedb8f5e68071a5


----------



## the.hai (2. April 2014)

xNathanelx schrieb:


> Hier sowas kannst du dir holen. Wenn du schon mehr ausgeben willst, habe ich dir noch ne Soundkarte und Kopfhörer reingepackt
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/171675220be886c862e1323f74feb77fb1bc151cafbd47419c0



Naja, was audio angeht bischen übertrieben, teure wiedergabehardware... Dann auch noch ne 290x im referenz design?

Ich bau mir in mein auto auch ne highendanlage ein und fahre aber mit nem durchgerosteten auspuff, der wahnsinnig laut ist.


----------



## xNathanelx (2. April 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Naja, was audio angeht bischen übertrieben, teure wiedergabehardware... Dann auch noch ne 290x im referenz design?
> 
> Ich bau mir in mein auto auch ne highendanlage ein und fahre aber mit nem durchgerosteten auspuff, der wahnsinnig laut ist.



Deshalb die kopfhörer  .. Nein hast ja recht


----------



## BertB (2. April 2014)

den notebooks billiger pc find ich eigentlich nicht so schlecht

wenn ich die einzelnen komponenten da drin zusammenrechne, komm ich auf so ~1950€
dass die dann nochmal zusätzlich <10% gewinn draufpacken find ich echt noch im rahmen

klar, ich würd selber auch alles einzeln kaufen, dann kann man genau das nehmen, was man will
aber krückenteile, wie so oft bei fertig PCs, sind da keine drin, die den rest runterziehen
ich bastel aber auch gern selber 

alienware sind lachhaft teuer

nimm trotzdem lieber eine der zusammenstellungen von den anderen usern,
wollt nur klarstellen, dass der eine für nen fertig pc in meinen augen kein überteuerter mist ist (immer noch teurer, das schon)


----------



## Icedaft (2. April 2014)

BertB, schau Dir die Konfig noch mal genau an:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Intel® Core™ i7-4770K *->CPU Kühler ?*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 16GB DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher *Welcher Hersteller? Wieviele Module ?*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2000GB SATA-III HDD *Welcher Hersteller? Welche Geschwindigkeit?*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 120GB SATA-III SSD *Welcher Hersteller? Kingston mit Sandforcecontroller?*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

2x NVIDIA GeForce GTX780 *overclocked*, 3GB GDDR5 *Krawallartiges Herstellerdesign?*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MSI Z87-G45 (Chipsatz Intel® Z87 Express)* Das billigste Z-Board, welches MSI im Programm hat.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 DVD Brenner, DVI, HDMI, DP, 6xUSB 3.0 Anschluss 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 NBB Raubtier Gehäuse mit 1000W 80+ Gold Netzteil *1000W NETZTEIL ??? KissQuiet oder was?*

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 2059,76€ mit einem Gehäuse, welches sein Geld wert ist, 2 LEISEN GPUs, ein vernünftigem Netzteil, doppelt so großer SSD, einem CPU-Kühler der OC auch gewachsen ist ohne das einem die Ohren abfallen...

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00)
2 x Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C78V-1SDN-L5HSX)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC
1 x LiteOn iHOS104 schwarz, SATA, retail (-32)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057)
1 x Phanteks Enthoo Primo schwarz mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES813P_BL)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  750W ATX 2.31 (P10-750W/BN202)


----------



## the.hai (2. April 2014)

Ich geb icedaft recht, aber seine konfig wäre auch zuviel für den unerfahrenen TE. Ich denke man kann bei i5 non k, bzw. max xeon bleiben.


----------



## Icedaft (2. April 2014)

Das stimmt, es ging mir nur darum darzustellen, was man an Hardware für das gleiche Geld bekommt wenn man selbst konfiguriert.

Sinnvoll für den TE wäre die abgespeckte Version, hier kommt dank der GTX780TI ULTRA DHS Edition der Angeberfaktor auch nicht zu kurz :

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. April 2014)

Sinnvoll ist die DHS definitiv nicht, da man für den Preis 2 R9 290 PCS+ bekommt


----------



## Icedaft (2. April 2014)

Solange er nur in FHD spielt würde sogar eine GTX770 respektive R9 280 reichen, da der TE aber davon spricht einen "BlingBling" PC haben zu wollen, der 3 Jahre gut ohne Aufrüstung aushält, wäre es eine Option (wenn auch keine Vernünftige...).


----------



## the.hai (2. April 2014)

R9 290 und dampf is da, entweder pcs oder tri x.


----------



## BertB (2. April 2014)

ne, is schon klar, find auch lieber zusammenstellen, trotzdem ist das kein mist

welche ssd ist ziemlich egal, ich hab diverse alte und neuere, selbst die 64Gb dinger von 2011 sind sehr schnell,
die billigsten derzeit sind die crucial m500, die sind gut
~60€

welche 16Gb ram ist auch ziemlich schniepe, ist sowieso zuviel des guten,
und es steht drin: 2 module 1600MHz
~120€

welche 2tb hdd: völlig egal, die billigste ist grade gut
drin steht noch 7200rm 
~100€

welche gtx 780 soll denn schlecht sein?
referenz?
für sli sind die genau das richtige (direct heat exhaust -> heiße luft raus, die titanmäßigen referenzdinger sollen generell recht gut sein)
~ 900€

z87 g 45 ist nicht das billigste msi z87 board, gibt noch z87 g43 für 90€
und gut ist das bestimmt auch: ich hab z87 gd65, hat paar mehr knöpfe und dual bios und so, aber ansonsten ist das sicher gleich, ich bin sehr zufrieden
~120€

dvd brenner
~ 20€

gehäuse: sieht aus, wie son verschnitt oder version von nanoxia deep silence
Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS2B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
NBB Raubtier NBB00474 Gaming-PC [i7-4770K / 16GB / 120GB SSD / 2TB HDD / 2x GTX 780 / Win7] bei notebooksbilliger.de
~ 80€

netzteil steht drin: cougar gx1050/R 80+ gold; mag unnötig sein, aber sicher nicht schlecht
http://geizhals.de/cougar-gx1050-v2-g1050-1050w-atx-2-3-a514996.html
http://www.hardwarereview.net/Reviews/Cougar GX PSU/CougarGXPSU.htm
~ 150€

4770K 
~280€

win 7
~ 70€

= 1900€

zusammengebaut: betrag x

ich mein nur, dass ich da schon weit schlimmere dinger gesehen habe: schlecht und abzocke

der hier ist sehr gut und leicht überteuert

kühler sollte man vielleicht noch nachrüsten, 

kaufen würd ich, wie gesagt, eine der zusammenstellungen von icedaft oder pc nutzer (oder halt selber machen, in meinem fall )


----------



## Partybond (6. April 2014)

danke nochmal für eure Antworten! Hat mir auf jeden Fall sehr geholfen! Hat jemand Erfahrung mit : Gamer PC und High-End Gaming PC Systeme zusammenstellen ?


----------



## Verminaard (6. April 2014)

Wieso willst du unbedingt so ein Fertigteil?


----------



## Icedaft (6. April 2014)

MIF ist eine Apotheke und verbaut billige Netzteile. Entweder Hardwareversand, Mindfactory oder Alternate.


----------



## Partybond (6. April 2014)

Weil ich schon öfters selbst zusammengebaute PCs hatte und mich jedes mal das rumgebastel und das teilweise einsenden von defekter Hardware genervt hat (hierfür muss man erstmal rausbekommen was überhaupt defekt ist). Am liebsten wäre mir wenn ein Hardware Problem vorliegt wird das Ding abgeholt und fertig..


----------



## ebastler (6. April 2014)

Ich kenne den Service jetzt nicht, aber wenn es um gute Qualität, und Preis/Leistung geht, geht meine Auflistung so:

1) Config von den Usern hier erstellen lassen, bestellen, und einen der PCGH-Bastler helfen lassen
2) Config hier erstellen lassen und von Hardwareversand zusammenbauen lassen
3) So ziemlich alles Andere
4) Fertig-PC

Ich würde Variante 1 bevorzugen, schau mal, ob einer hier in deiner Nähe wohnt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html

Alternativ Nr. 2, von allem Anderen würde ich abraten. Da mangelt es sehr oft an der Qualität...


----------



## Verminaard (6. April 2014)

Was die Alle anbieten ist nicht anderes als selbst zusammengebaute PC's. Nur halt zu teilweise deftigen Aufpreisen.
Keine Ahnung inwieweit die angegebenen Garantieleistungen gelten und greifen.
Wenn dir das wirklich so viel Wert ist, dann wirf halt eine Muenze und kauf irgendwo. Hoffentlich lohnt sich dann auch der Aufpreis und die Garantie greift reibungslos.

Eine Kleinigkeit ist mir aufgefallen: Hardwareversand schreibt ja nicht umsonst, das sie keine großen CPU Kuehler verbauen, da dies fuer einen Versand mehr als ungeeignet ist.
Der letzte von dir verlinkte Haendler wuerde ohne Zucken einen NH-D14 verbauen oO.


----------



## Useful (6. April 2014)

Wenn man bei Hardwareversand zusammenbauen lässt, gibt es da eigentlich nicht irgendwie "Garantieverlängerungen" oder Pick Up Service den man in den Warenkorb tun kann?
Wäre dann ja eine Option, dann lässt man bei HWV bauen und bucht noch entsprechende Serviceleistungen hinzu wenn es einem das Wert ist und dann hätte man ja den gleichen Service wie die Fertig-PCs aber einen besseren zusammengestellten PC mit Qualität


----------



## Partybond (6. April 2014)

Also wäre das Angebot von MF 1. zu teuer und 2. wird mit schlechter Qualität montiert?:
_Montage- und Funktionstest-service
Nutzen Sie unser professionelles Know-how und machen Sie Gebrauch von unserem Montageservice. Wir bauen Ihren Wunsch-PC komplett zusammen mit anschließendem Funktionstest. Und das alles für nur € 99,90_


----------



## Partybond (6. April 2014)

Der Shop von hardwareversand sieht irgendwie nicht so vertrauenswürdig aus  ; ja ich weiß ich hab Probleme  Aber sind immerhin knapp 2000€


----------



## Useful (6. April 2014)

Mit Qualität meinte ich sowas wie ein ordentliches Netzteil und nicht sowas was manche Shops manchmal verbauen wenn man so einen Fertig konfigurierten kauft.
Du kannst ja mal Hardwareversand anschreiben und fragen ob solche Serviceleistungen gemacht werden.


----------



## Partybond (6. April 2014)

hat denn jemand Erfahrung mit dem Service von hardwareversand?


----------



## Verminaard (6. April 2014)

Zu teuer muss man diferenziert betrachten. Was ist alles in diesem Paket enthalten?
Wie kommt der Rechner bei dir an? Funktioniert er dann auf jeden Fall? Was passiert wenn nicht?

Die Erfahrung zeigt doch immer wieder das Paketdienste nicht zimperlich mit Paketen umgehen. Egal was da Alles draufsteht.
Hardware ist dann doch etwas sensibel. Vor allem so komplett Zusammengebaute. Das Mindeste was du machen muesstest ist nach dem Auspacken ueberpruefen ob wirklich alles noch fest sitzt oder irgendwo irgendwas locker ist. Seis nur ein SATA Kabel.
Habe ich jetzt erst letztens gehabt, das mein Datengrab (HDD) nicht mehr richtig erkannt wurden und waherend des Zugriffs drauf verschwand die HDD einfach aus dem System. Fehler war schnell gefunden, die HDD saß nicht mehr richtig, warum auch immer, in ihrem Slot. Einmal raus und rein und alles war gut. 
War jetzt nur ein Beispiel, wegen Sensiblitaet von Hardware, und das bei einem Rechner der nicht bewegt wird und nur den normalen Einfluessen ausgesetzt ist.

Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit solchen Zusammenbauservices, deswegen kann ich die generelle Qualitaet der Arbeiten nicht beurteilen.
Ob hier 100€ angemessen sind oder nicht, muesste man, wie oben erwaehnt, im Einzelnen anschauen.
Manch einer wird vielleicht gleich schreien das 100€ viel zu viel sind, aber ohne den kompletten Umfang zu kennenm, waere das auch eine gewagte Aussage.

Ich persoenlich wuerde auch den Vorschlag 1 von *ebastler* waehlen. Hatte ich glaube ich auch schon mal vorgeschlagen hier.
Ich bin der Meinung das die Jungs und Maedels die diesen Service hier anbieten nicht wirklich schlechter arbeiten als der Zusammenbauservice von MF oder HWV.


----------



## ebastler (6. April 2014)

Hardwareversand wird hier von den Meisten empfohlen, und mit dem haben schon viele gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ich selbst nicht, ich baue meine Kiste lieber selbst. Dauert nicht lang, macht Spaß, und wenn ich etwad baue, dann weiß ich, dass der Zusammenbau zu 100% passt ^^


----------



## Partybond (6. April 2014)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/info/p756375{1}1

so, Bidlschirm gegen einen 27" getauscht, HDD raus und die Soundkarte raus..

Passt das jetzt?


----------



## CL4P-TP (6. April 2014)

Der Warenkorb wird mir als leer angezeigt.


----------



## Partybond (6. April 2014)

quasi diese hier https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220be886c862e1323f74feb77fb1bc151cafbd47419c0 

ohne Soundkarte, HDD(da doch noch vorhanden); Bildschirm: 27" (68,58cm) Asus VE Serie VE278Q schwarz 1920x1080 1xHDMI


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. April 2014)

8Gb RAM reichen zum zocken völlig. Als Graka die 80€ günstigere R9 290 PCS+


----------



## Partybond (6. April 2014)

Warum die günstigere Graka? Hab mich jetzt eigentlich mit der "angefreundet" ;-P

ach quark ich wollte ja die hier:

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...CU-II-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_955652.html


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. April 2014)

Ist nur 4% langsamer bei Taktgleichheit, aber kostet weniger. Und ob du jetzt 58 oder 60Fps hast, ist egal


----------



## Partybond (6. April 2014)

meintest du die jetzt @der pc-nutzer? 

4096MB Asus Radeon R9 290X DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16


----------



## Icedaft (6. April 2014)

Die ist ähnlich wie die GTX780TI überteuert für die geringe Mehrleistung, lohnt den Aufpreis zu Standard 290er nicht.


----------



## CL4P-TP (6. April 2014)

Dazu ist die 290 von ASUS bestenfalls mittelmäßig.


----------



## Aldrearic (6. April 2014)

Ich habs selbst erst hier gesehen bei meiner Konfig als ich die 290X wollte. Zwischen Saphire 290X tri x und 290 non x Tri x liegen hier 100 Euro + Preisdiefferenz und das für ein paar mhz mehr und rund 300 steamrpozessoren? 

Musst du dann schliesslich wissen, ob der Aufpreis für dich gerechtfertigt ist. Mit OC einer 290 bist du auf dem Niveau einer 290X, da kannst du schon mal Geld sparen. PCS oder Tri X die hier  oft empfohlen werden, da machst du bestimmt nichts falsch.


----------



## BertB (6. April 2014)

referenz 290x?
der preis ist gut, aber da würd ich noch nen nachrüstkühler einplanen, oder ne andere kaufen 

schon geändert, jetzt isses asus custom design

der rest sieht gut aus, 
16GB kann man streiten, ob die "nötig sind"
andererseits, bei nem pc für 1500€, warum nicht

in dem warenkorb ist aber auch noch ein monitor

jenseits der 500€ würd ich glaub grad ne lightning 290x oder ne 780ti nehmen
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...tning-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_954854.html
kein termin, habs halt mal von mindfactory gepostet, weil sichs ja wieder ändern kann/alles bisher mindfactory war
http://geizhals.de/msi-r9-290x-lightning-a1079313.html
auf geizhals

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...orce-3X-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Re_943440.html
lagernd, kein schlechter preis, für ne  780ti


oder halt was für unter 400€
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...boDuo-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_955662.html
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ng-4G-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_949164.html
beide lieferbar/lagernd

hart an der grenze zu 400€
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-2000-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_932302.html
verfügbar
der kühler sollte ok sein, habe ihn auf ner 770er, da isser sehr gut


----------



## Partybond (12. April 2014)

Also die Graka kann schon 500-600 kosten...


----------



## Monsjo (12. April 2014)

Nur, dass das nicht lohnt.


----------



## BertB (12. April 2014)

dann mach doch 290x lightning oder windforce 780ti

die sind sicher beide top


----------



## Monsjo (12. April 2014)

Nein, die sind beide nicht die besten. 
Eine 290X bzw 780 Ti lohnen nicht.


----------



## BertB (12. April 2014)

ich hab nicht die besten gesagt, 
und "lohnt sich" ist immer mit der empfindung des geldwertes verknüpft,
wenn man bereit ist, für paar % mehrleistung 100€  hinzulegen, dann lohnt sich das für denjenigen, der das als richtig empfindet, schon

"Eine 290X bzw 780 Ti lohnen nicht." als pauschale aussage kann man doch so nicht sagen
das ist ne frage der logik
an sich kann der satz gar nicht alleine stehen
man muss doch immer mitbedenken: lohnt sich für was und für wen


----------



## Monsjo (12. April 2014)

Doch für eine 4% schnellere Karte 100€ mehr zu blechen ist Geldverschwendung.


----------



## Verminaard (13. April 2014)

Bei einem Hobby von Geldverschwendung zu reden ist nicht wirklich gut.
Wir kommen hier leicht in ein Szenario wo man kaum ueber eine gewisse CPU, Mainboard, RAM, HDD usw kaufen darf, weils eh nur Geldverschwendung waere.
Nur dann sollten wir uns vielleicht eine andere Plattform als PCGHX suchen.


----------



## Monsjo (13. April 2014)

Was Forummitglieder machen ist mir ziemlich egal, aber wenn sie beraten werden, müssen man mit ehrlichen Antworten rechnen.


----------



## BertB (13. April 2014)

P/L ist auch nicht alles,
so ne lightning 290x ist auch einfach schön
außerdem hat die vermutlich selektierte chips,

klar kostet die sogar fast 200€ mehr, aber diejenige feld-, wald- und wiesen 290er für unter 400€ will ich sehen, die da auf 4% rankommt (wenn beide oc, und klar kann man glück haben)

außerem kenn ich genug leute, die versaufen 100€ an einem samstag abend (inklusive mir bis vor 3 jahren)
gibt also echt schlimmere geldverschwendung

andere kaufen alufelgen für 500€ pro stück,
auch nicht grad der super mehrwert gegenüber welchen für 300€ (außer, man will die halt haben, weil man sie toll findet)

habe ja auch ne ganze bandbreite sachen vorgeschlagen, aber wenn er mehr als 500€ für ne karte ausgeben will, halte ich das nicht für absolut sinnlos

und die 780ti ist eindeutig stärker als die 780 ohne ti, auch wenn der aufpreis noch schlimmer ist, als im schnitt bei 290/290x


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. April 2014)

Wenn man schon ne OC-Karte wie die Lightning nimmt sollte man sie unter Wasser setzen.


----------



## Monsjo (13. April 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Wenn man schon ne OC-Karte wie die Lightning nimmt sollte man sie unter Wasser setzen.



Oder Stickstoff.


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. April 2014)

Gerne


----------

